# خطوط الدرفلة (rolling line )



## عبدالرحمن عمودي (2 فبراير 2010)

اولا ماهو رايكم في شركة بوميني او سيمنز حاليا لاننا قربنا نوقع معاهم 
ثانيا اذا كان هناك أي معلومات مفيدة يرجى تقديمها املا في ان استفيد من الخبرات الموجودة في المنتدى
ومشكورين


----------



## hishamfrhat (2 فبراير 2010)

شركة بومينى او شركة United من افضل واكبر الشركات المصنعة لخطوط الدرفلة فى العالم


----------



## rahma_mustafa77 (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى درفلة حديد التسليح


----------



## ayedalotaibi (13 فبراير 2010)

اتشرف بدخولك المنتدى يابو عبدالرحمن والله يكتب اللي فية الخير لكم وللمشروع


----------



## ahmed alfaid (24 فبراير 2010)

أنصحك يا اخ عبد الرحمن ان لا تتعاقد مع شركة (بوميني) الايطالية (الحقيقة لا اعلم متي اشترتها سيمنز الالمانية) لكن الافضل في الجودة هي شركة (دانيلي) Danieliالايطالية لكن اسعارها عالية بس الصراحة تستاهل فرق السعر انا رأيت شغل الاثنين و ان كان فرق السعر هو عامل الاختيار فيجب ان تلزمهم بالرسومات الهندسية التفصيلية لكل جزء علي حدا و ليس الرسم التجميعي لان ده عملوه في قطر ستيل وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله


----------

